# BPS rod and reel trade in was I in the wrong?



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

I called the Cincinnati BPS today and have had my eyes on a St Croix Legend Tournament Rod 259.99 but with trade in it would be 219.99. When I talked to the guy in the fishing department and stated on my last several visits i have not seen the high end rods i was looking for. He got short and told me they have Legend Tournaments in stock (later discovered only one and G Loomis IMX (already have and not interested for this specific rod) pretty much stone walled in the fishing department. I know they could be busy so I called back and spoke to the manager. Not overly friendly manager said they could bring it in from another store if it was in stock but I needed to come in and talk to the guys at the fishing department to get that done. I asked if they could not look up inventory over the phone. "Well I guess they could but there are only two and I doubt they have time for that now. You can call back in the morning when we have more people here." I am looking to drop over $400.00 bucks on a rod and reel and easily spend 750-1000 on gear over the course of a year. 

So the question is...Am I overreacting or was this a bit of a turnoff for a perspective customer?

I realize I am venting now. The gentleman at the 800 number was awesome and stated that I could pay now and they would honor the discount at the store when I picked the rod up. After talking to the store I would want it in an email but I am still interested to hear what everyone else thinks.

Tacklewarehouse got more business last year and with customer service like this they will only be getting more.

FOC


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

You can look up inventory on BPS's website. You just have to plug in which store you are looking at. Granted for you wanting to look at multiple stores to find the rod that probably won't help too much but at least you can look it up at the local one here. I have found it to be pretty typical of all big box stores like BPS to not always know what is going on or being rude. There are a lot of employees that work there that are awesome but there are a lot that are not.

I would give them a call when they open on a weekday that way they shouldn't be too busy yet and that way they can call another store.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

BPS customer service in the Cincinnati store to put it kindly is poor and the employees inthe fishing are are not interested in helping you. the store is only a couple miles from me and is a place I avoid not because I spend too much money but because you are treated like crap.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I wouldn't let it bother you too much. If you want to do business with them then do it, if not well go somewhere else.
I try to put myself in the shoes of the guy at the store. I got 3 guys standing at the counter, 1 guy on the phone and I'm try to put some inventory away a customer just decided he didn't want and left it on the counter. The employee doesn't know who spends how much and honestly it doesn't matter. He's just doing the best he can.
I hear people complain about retail all the time and I wonder how many have ever really tried it.
People are so demanding anymore it's impossible to make them all happy. In today's point and click society everyone wants everything right now. There is hardly a month that goes by that someone isn't ranting over one store or another on here and this is just one site.

Most of the people I've dealt with at BPS have been petty good. It sure isn't perfect but nothing is. I bought an outboard a little over a year ago and one guy I talked to was giving me a little of a hard time about what I had to do and how I had to pay for it. I let him talk all he wanted, made my down payment and left. When my motor came a few days later, I talked to a different guy and he assured me I could pay the way I wanted. The service guys were great and went out of there way to make sure everything went well and even stopped to fix a few minor things I threw in last minute.
Did the guy at the store bother me? Let's just say I found him annoying but he didn't affect my transaction. I have no ill feelings and I still do business at BPS.

See here's another guys perspective, I like the guys at BPS in Cincy.


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

Look into fishusa. Awesome service and great prices. They get most of my buisness


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've always been treated good at bps over the yrs. 1 thing to remember these guys are working for wages. they get paid if you buy or not. working with the public has got to be one of the most stressful jobs you can do. they have to deal with all kinds of people every day. sometimes we all just have bad days. you might try going to the store and do a face to face with them.
sherman


----------



## Fishon1546 (Mar 15, 2014)

BPS has always lacked in customer service. Now they are bringing there way of doing business to Cabelas. Which is sad because I always thought Cabelas had Great customer service. When I was at Cabelas last week the guy working there was explaining to Me there lifetime warranty and how they changed it to whatever they think the life of a product is. I was looking at New reels and when asked He explained to Me the life of a reel is 3 yrs or less and it’s up to them and how they are feeling that Day


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Fishon1546 said:


> BPS has always lacked in customer service.


That is just not true.
A friend of mine bought a crossbow online from Cabela's. When he needed a new string, he took it to BPS. The guy working on it informed him one of the limbs had a slight crack and asked my friend if he would like them to send it in to the factory for the warranty work. My friend explained he didn't buy it from BPS and the guy told him it didn't matter. Week or so later my friend get a call that his bow is ready. When he goes to pick it up he asked what he owed and they said nothing, everything was covered under warranty. He didn't even pay for the string.
I'd say that was pretty good service.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

Like any retail you have a few who care about their job and a bunch where it's just a paycheck and they really don't give a dam about the business.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

To the OP I think youre just expecting too much out of a big box chain store. Most guys hit it on the head, some employees care some don't, some that do care are so busy/understaffed they have a hard time juggling it all. I purchase 90% of everything online not because of the right now mentally, it's just a nicer experience. I don't have to say excuse me a 100 times to look at something, I don't have to track someone down in a department to help me out, I can compare reel specs side by side with a greater variety and order from home without the mess of parking and going to a store. I still buy things that I want to see hands on and do try to support smaller shops when I come across them but have 0 expectations when going into a big box store so anything in the way of a positive experience is a bonus.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Online sales is the way to go, I've found that Bps rarely has what I am looking for anymore, but a quick Google search always does for example today I ordered #4 and 6 Matzuo sickle jig hooks from a business in Canada. I feel that the time I waste shopping the local sports stores can be better spent fishing.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

You already answered your own questions- Tacklewarehouse.


----------



## Matt Jackson (Apr 21, 2015)

Not sure where your from but the Feild and Stream in Centerville has a top knotch fishing department.


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

when working retail, you deal with all kinds of people and you cannot serve them all at once. you have to prioritize the customers and sadly the ones standing in front of me took priority over those on the phone. still you can never be rude but put them on hold until you could wait on them properly.

you said that you were gonna drop $400 and then another $1000, so they should make you wait because someone else is spending $3000 or buying a boat? not fair, first come first serve no matter if it was fish hooks or a boat.

it is a different story when you called back and talked to the manager. he should have bent over backwards to serve your needs if he knew that you had called earlier and could not get an answer. 

just my opinion
all thumbs


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Something that always strikes me as a problem with retail nowadays is that they just cant keep all the varieties that people want in stock. There are soooo many rod brands and actions and variety of materials and they have to sell them quickly before they are discontinued and the next model comes out. Its just impossible stock it all. So when customer after customer comes in looking for something specific that is not there and never will be its just frustrates both parties. For me if Im going into a store like this im so used to them not having what im looking for I have just stopped expecting it altogether. Its a shame because an expensive fishing rod is one thing I just cant justify buying without putting my hands on it first. 
Really need a place where you can feel and try rods out like you can golf clubs then order one in for yourself. I would pay a fee just to do that so you dont end up with expensive stuff thats not quite right.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

All Thumbs said:


> it is a different story when you called back and talked to the manager. he should have bent over backwards to serve your needs if he knew that you had called earlier and could not get an answer.


Hell I was a manager for my last 12 years I worked. It's really pretty much the same for them as the guys on the floor. I had so many people DEMANDING that I put their jobs 1st it was impossible to make everyone happy. BPS mails out 1000's & 1000's of catalogs. No way are a handful of people going to satisfy everyone. Sure you do the best you can and most time everything goes pretty good but then there are those remaining few that things just don't work out so well. It's just life.
Honestly anytime I see these retail rants I think this is what happens when everyone get a participation trophy. People just can't handle the little ups and downs of normal, everyday life without going to the internet and telling everyone that something didn't go my way.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> Hell I was a manager for my last 12 years I worked. It's really pretty much the same for them as the guys on the floor. I had so many people DEMANDING that I put their jobs 1st it was impossible to make everyone happy. BPS mails out 1000's & 1000's of catalogs. No way are a handful of people going to satisfy everyone. Sure you do the best you can and most time everything goes pretty good but then there are those remaining few that things just don't work out so well. It's just life.
> Honestly anytime I see these retail rants I think this is what happens when everyone get a participation trophy. People just can't handle the little ups and downs of normal, everyday life without going to the internet and telling everyone that something didn't go my way.


So to answer the posters question, you would say he was wrong. +1


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Snakecharmer said:


> So to answer the posters question, you would say he was wrong. +1


IMO there is no right or wrong, he asked for opinions and I gave it. In the original post he even stated "he was just venting now". I think a lot of the world has set their bar so high it's almost impossible for the rest of the world to meet their expectations without fail.
IMO if ya go to a store and you like it, go back. If you go a store and are unhappy, don't go back. It's pretty simple really. Like I said before I don't understand the internet rants, you only hear one side of a story.
Since the OP worked out his plan for future business (he's going to tacklewarehouse) the only purpose I can see for this thread is to rag on BPS because he's disappointed.


----------



## brettmansdorf (Apr 5, 2013)

High end item - I'd expect more - but that is up to you. 

My advice = move on to the next dealer - and even if it cost more - at least that money goes to a SPORTSMAN and not a Wall Street Conglomerate. 

I have high praise for Fishusa. 

I feel BPS (and now Cabalas after my Dec purchases) have gone to the dark side.

Nice rod BTW... Bought my last St. Croix at Gander and the one before that at the ORIGINAL Cabalas when they were still mail order and not box store...


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I consider myself a pretty good fisherman and know my way around smallmouth and walleye equipment and tactics.
My experience with BPS salesmen is that they consider all customers to be neophytes or dumb asses. Really aggravates me when I'm told by them what to use, or I overhear them making bad recommendations to others.


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> Hell I was a manager for my last 12 years I worked. It's really pretty much the same for them as the guys on the floor. I had so many people DEMANDING that I put their jobs 1st it was impossible to make everyone happy. BPS mails out 1000's & 1000's of catalogs. No way are a handful of people going to satisfy everyone. Sure you do the best you can and most time everything goes pretty good but then there are those remaining few that things just don't work out so well. It's just life.
> Honestly anytime I see these retail rants I think this is what happens when everyone get a participation trophy. People just can't handle the little ups and downs of normal, everyday life without going to the internet and telling everyone that something didn't go my way.


Since entering the workforce I have only been in management. I asked if my expectations were wrong. I shared my experience. I shared that the store end was not good even more so with the manager. Last statement was how good the online customer service was. Shared both the positive and negative while purposefully putting the positive last.
If you feel my expectations were too high then that would be the answer to the question but you later state in "little ups and downs of it" potentially contradicts your earlier assertion regarding if it was indeed poor customer service. Also by not being able to satisfy everyone are you stating it is or it isn't good customer service.

Participation ribbon section was a bit of a jab and is most often used by older folks banging on today's youth for (in their opinion) being to soft. You never hear anyone bragging about the number of participation trophies or ribbons they got or a sense of bravado with them.

To set the record straight I've never gotten a participation ribbon. First team All State Division One Football, Two time first team Division One Track, Two time Academic All American in College, four time conference champions in college football, scored in the top 2% of both ACT and SAT, accepted to Yale, Brown and Penn (missed out on Harvard and the bastards only sent a denial letter no application ribbon) married the homecoming queen (not bad for a lineman). I have been in retail management and was extremely successful but wanted to get back to my true passion of construction management. I apologize in advance but the participation trophy argument is just agonizingly annoying to me.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

fishing on credit said:


> I apologize in advance but the participation trophy argument is just agonizingly annoying to me


Then my apologies are in order for the statement, it wasn't meant to offend you but it is a feeling I have for most (as I stated) concerning internet rants about retail. I do though think peoples expectations are set so high it sets them up for disappointments.
Most retail rants remind me of the guy at WalMart complaining because he has to stand in line. In my mind I think "there's always a line, no need to complain about it just don't go to WalMart."

Your credentials are impressive and it's good (at least for you) you've done so well. 
Pretty much I'm an opposite. I graduated high school without much to look forward too. College wasn't an option at the time, parents had no money & too dumb for scholarships. At the time I couldn't get a job because I was draft bait. I did get an all expense paid trip to Viet Nam as a present from Uncle Sam. When I got home I just couldn't go back to school, I just couldn't do it. I worked a couple of real crappy jobs before finding a job that became my 40 year career. I went from truck driver to a manager of the largest of 8 facilities. When I became manager the facility was 16,000 sf. We out grew that and went to 44,000 sf, then on to 120,000 sf. 2 years ago I retired. Over most of my life the one thing I've prided myself about the most is, I don't complain about most things I can't do anything about. If I don't like something I go around the problem or just move on. You know I used to go to Lowes and Home Depot about 50/50. HD decided they won't give a military discount unless your VA card say "service connected" on it meaning you have a service connected disability. I got my VA card before I got labeled with a "service connected disability". No need to get online and complain to the world, (maybe I just did, LOL) I simply go to Lowes. Probably spend $15k at Lowes to $200.00 at HD since they quit honoring military discounts.

One thing you mentioned was the amount of $$$ you were going to spend, IMO who cares. Again IMO a manager should take care of customers to the best of their abilities regardless of the amount of $$$. In other words, everyone gets treated the same.

As I stated in one of my posts I was just giving my opinion (which you asked for) I wasn't trying to offend you or anyone.

PS- my kids got those participation trophies and they threw them away when they got home.


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> Then my apologies are in order for the statement, it wasn't meant to offend you but it is a feeling I have for most (as I stated) concerning internet rants about retail.
> PS- my kids got those participation trophies and they threw them away when they got home.


First thank you for your service. I would never have had the testicular fortitude for that. 

I guess, I didn't realize it was a rant or feel it was as it was couched enough to not be a rant rather a question about my ecpectations to an online community that could associate. I looked at It as a question that shared both positive and negative within the same company but issues on the brick and mortar end. BPS's internet customer service was awesome and offered to get in what I was looking for after the store itself didn't have the same care. 

Reading through the lines above out seems the vast majority those who mention participation ribbons is passive aggressively making a comment about one who would be ok with them. Can't say that rereading I still don't feel that the comment wasn't intended that way but of it wasn't I apologize.


----------



## fishing on credit (Mar 16, 2010)

crappiedude said:


> Then my apologies are in order for the statement, it wasn't





crappiedude said:


> Then my apologies are in order for the statement, it wasn't meant to offend you but it is a feeling I have for most (as I stated) concerning internet rants about retail. I do though think peoples expectations are set so high it sets them up for disappointments.
> 
> Crappie Dude,
> 
> ...


----------



## fishin.accomplished (Apr 4, 2011)

You are not always better off buying the "in stock" rods anyway.
Lots of instances of people not even remotely considering buying a high end rod picking them up and "testing" them. 
Eyes bent, micro cracks, worn grips.....they get that "not so fresh" feeling.
I opt to have bps order from st Croix (or whoever), the skinny kid with glasses has always been more than willing to order for me. I have them bring different actions and powers and pick what I want and they can return the others or put on the shelf.
Has worked well in the past with higher end rods that I just couldn't seem to hold in hand before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Nitro750 (Sep 25, 2006)

_Not to stick my nose in an already interesting conversation but I'd like to add a little something. I went to the BPS Fishing Classic sale and it was like Black Friday. The place was swamped with shoppers and the aisles were packed with customers pushing shopping carts. I went there to purchase a fish finder that was on sale. The model I wanted was sold out, but I thought there was a chance that might happen so I had a backup model in mind, just in case. Anyway, the sales rep working the fish finder area was extremely patient, professional and knowledgeable. When I made the purchase he indicated on the receipt that an online survey was available. I normally don't take the time to complete surveys but this time I did. If you haven't done so, I HIGHLY recommend you take the BPS online survey. This is an extremely detailed survey regarding product availability, store layout, customer service etc. At the end of the survey you are allowed to provide comments. Additionally, you can request to be contacted regarding the results of your survey input. I asked to be contacted. My biggest complaint is the store layout, in particular the layout of the fishing department. They try to cram too many products into a very limited floor space. Many fishing items are packaged in small packaging and it takes time to find what you are looking for (color, size, type) and that chore becomes more difficult with someone trying to squeeze by with their shopping cart. Anyway, I'd recommend completing the online survey. Let them know what you think. I was VERY surprised by the level of detail in their survey. They want your feedback. _


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Thoughts on Time Warner Cable and Spectrum?


----------

